# Gefrorene Köderfische im Netz bestellen



## Sebastian8686 (25. Oktober 2011)

Hallo @ All,
ich möchte mir gerne Stinte, Heringe, Makrelen für die Winterzeit zu legen. Hat jemand nen Tipp wo man die Günstig bestellen kann. :c
Danke für eure Vorschläge


----------



## Bellyboater (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefrorene Köderfische im Netz bestellen*

Versuch es doch mal beim Fischhöker um die Ecke. Dann musst du sie nur noch selber einfrieren.


----------



## Mxhnxsxxfxschxr (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefrorene Köderfische im Netz bestellen*

ganze einfach..hier kannst Du sie Dir bestellen...

http://www.koederfischversand.de/

beste Grüße!


----------



## Hobbyangler78 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefrorene Köderfische im Netz bestellen*

probiers mal unter www frostfutter.de


----------



## Kunde (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefrorene Köderfische im Netz bestellen*



Möhneseefischer schrieb:


> ganze einfach..hier kannst Du sie Dir bestellen...
> 
> http://www.koederfischversand.de/
> 
> beste Grüße!





erschreckend das dort aale angeboten werden!!!


----------



## Charly123 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefrorene Köderfische im Netz bestellen*

Hallo,
Heringe und Makrelen gibts eingefrohren im Supermarkt .
Stinte gibts als Terrarien Futter in jedem Baumarkt.

Mfg Charly


----------



## Syntac (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefrorene Köderfische im Netz bestellen*

so, spring auch mal mit auf...
Hm, bei Frostfutter.de finde ich keine Köfi`s?
Hat sonst noch jemand nen Tipp?
Köfiversand versendet immer nur Dienstags, und mit Vorkasse. 
Wollte Samstag raus, sprich ich bräuchte jemand der morgen verschickt 
Grüße


----------



## Karpfenchamp (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gefrorene Köderfische im Netz bestellen*



Syntac schrieb:


> Hm, bei Frostfutter.de finde ich keine Köfi`s?
> 
> Grüße



du musst nur mal unter Reptilienfutter bzw. Fischfutter gucken und dann Fisch anklicken. Da findest du günstige Heringe und Stinte. Die Heringe werden im 1Kg Beutel geliefert und sind 12-15cm lang. Kosten dort ohne Versand nur 5€. Also sehr interessant. Die Stinte sind leider nur 5-8cm lang. Also leider nicht so ideal.


----------



## zaidi (28. April 2013)

*AW: Gefrorene Köderfische im Netz bestellen*



Charly123 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Heringe und Makrelen gibts eingefrohren im Supermarkt .
> Stinte gibts als Terrarien Futter in jedem Baumarkt.
> Mfg Charly



Ich habe versucht überall tiefgefrorene grüne Heringe zu Kaufen, aber nicht gefunden.


----------



## kevinho (28. April 2013)

*AW: Gefrorene Köderfische im Netz bestellen*

gehe doch auf dem Wochenmarkt da bekommste alles!

Als Tipp: Bei Kaufland bekommste geforene Heringe etc 

Gruß


----------



## phirania (28. April 2013)

*AW: Gefrorene Köderfische im Netz bestellen*

evtl.selber fangen macht doch auch spass....|rolleyes|rolleyes:q


----------

